# NH TS110 Tractor - Auction Next Week



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Dairy farm retirement auction next Tueday (May 22nd) in west-central MN near Buffalo Lake. Couple nice tractors on this auction:

* 1998 NH TS110 front-wheel assist, 1619 hours
* 1993 CaseIH 7120 front-wheel assist, 3,365 hour

Here's Youtube video I posted today looking at the NH TS110....also footage of a 2002 NH TS110 with 2,120 hours & Allied 695 loader I watched sell on a 9/25/10 farm auction here in southeast MN:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That is some low hours on that TS110, I just saw a NH7740 (became the TS80) with 4wd, cab, quicke loader and SLE power shift sell for 12,000 ish. Clock was well over 10,000 hours, ran and shifted well, I used it to move dirt and silage bales the fall before for the seller.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

Just bought a ts100 that was owned by the parks department of a suburb of Denver. It is a 2003 with 320 hours on it. Had 2 flail mowers and I gave 25k for it. Just had a royal battle cleaning the residue from an old biodiesel issue, but I think I am good now. Can you believe they can justify setting up a 60k unit to use 300 hours in 9 years? We get to use it for the first time tonight raking.


----------

